# Best Equine College?



## JustJumpIt1123 (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm 15.. & I'm starting to look for colleges for my future.. & I've deffinately found some.. but I'm wondering if you guys have any good ones to share?


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

What good ones have you found? I'm 16 and was considering some. There's Meredith Manor. I've heard from some that they hated it and it generally wasn't a good school. I've heard from some that it was really good.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^^I just read something about Meredith Manor, seems like a good school. What specifically would you want to do?


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I've heard Meridith Manor is a dump honestly.

I go to midway college in KY. Midway College, Midway, KY | Midway College | Midway College


----------



## JustJumpIt1123 (Dec 1, 2010)

My boarder, who boards at my house, went there and she said it was good! But I saw SCAD.. If you search Equine Studies, you'll find it.. But yes a very nice looking school! But I haven't really decided what to do.. I just want to be a riding intructor I guess!


----------



## Clinton And (Dec 7, 2010)

Meredith Manor facts: Been there, done that for 5 months, got straight A's, BIGGEST WASTE OF MONEY EVER...They have "gotcha" clauses in the contract to get more money out of you if you withdraw at any time sooner than your full program sign up. They feed seed corn (ask your vet what he thinks about that insanity, they do it because it is cheap), house students in converted steel, ocean shipping crates, 3 ratty old school buses where you have to bend down to walk around in, and the deluxe "converted" barn stalls where the gap under the doorways are large enough for rats, snakes, bugs of all kinds, etc. One bathroom had so much black mold on it that they closed it down...only after students complained REPEATEDLY and finally threatened to call the health department...Lot's of drinking and pot, no dorm supervision to speak of. Read the posts of others who have gone there over the years...I know of top young western riders who have taken national titles who got way messed up there both on technique and their backs... If this sounds too negative, just go see for yourself: Questions to ask: What do you feed the horses? What is your financial policy if you withdraw mid-program? Etc. Get other good questions to ask from people who've been there. Once you see the place you'll say NO WAY!!!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

NDSU (North Dakota State University) has an Equine Studies program. I'm a film major at MSUM, but am taking an equine class their next semester through this program the 3 colleges in the area have.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Beau Baby....theres a college/uni in Alberta (or at least western Canada) that is equine related. I just cant remember the name of the place. And found it...Olds College. Here is a list that I found, just by searching google, of colleges that offer Equine Science programs._

http://www.equusite.com/articles/other/otherEducationCollege.shtml


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Velvet from what I hear from my trainer Olds college is a joke. She's told me before she will NEVER hire someone who got their education strictly from Olds.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

St Andrews in NC has several Equine Programs, including a degree in Therapeutic Horsemanship and Business Management.
St Andrews Equine Studies

And in Kentucky is Asbury University. One of my former students is there now studying Equine Management and has nothing but good things to say about the program.
Asbury University Equine Center
She has especially enjoyed being a part of the Police Horse Training Program


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

I heard UCDavis is like #1 in the states...


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

Wilson College in PA has an equine program.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Beau-- Thats interesting. They look decent enough._

_Anyways...Just because someone says one college is good doesnt mean that they are. You are going to have to pick one that is best suited to you. I personally would want a school that also had good intermural sports, so that I could play volleyball with other students for fun. _

_You should be asking yourself:_
_Are you going to need to stay in residences? Are you going to be able to get funding for out of state/province/country funding? How much is the total schooling? Does the school have financial aid available to you? Do you want to be able to take your horse with you? Does the school have another program that you would like to minor in as well?_

_You say you have done research on some, but have you called them? Have you looked into what prerequsites (sp) that they need for you to take the course that you want? _

_(Example...I want to go to school to be a paramedic. My number one choice does not require me to have chemistry, but two other local colleges do require it. I also need Health Care Provider first aid and a specific license.)_

_Although we can give you suggestions, we are not going to be able to tell you what school will best suit YOU and your needs._


----------

